# Integrating my baby chicks with older chicks



## Backyard Chick (Jun 23, 2021)

I recently got into chickens and I got 6 of them about 4 months ago. 5 hens and 1 rooster. They are doing great btw. A family member thought I needed more to go in the large coop I built so about 4 weeks ago I inherited 4 babies. So they are roughly 4 month apart. I have had the babies outside plenty at this point as the weather is plenty warm, but my older chicks pick at the babies and are sometimes pretty aggressive towards them. At night I still bring the babies into my garage where I have a nice brooder set up. I know my babies can handle the outside temperatures, but if I lock them up in the coop in the evening will my babies survive? Or will the big ones pick at them to the point of death?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I definitely wouldn't lock them in a coop, it's too hot and they will die of heat.. Obvisouly the older ones will pick on the smaller ones so I suggest try building a different run for them, if not then you may have to get rid of em.. Let's see what everyone else thinks. Also welcome to the forum!


----------



## Backyard Chick (Jun 23, 2021)

I have a big coop they get locked in at night but free range during the day. I have no where else but in the one coop for them to be at night once they graduate from the brooder in my garage.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Backyard Chick said:


> I have a big coop they get locked in at night but free range during the day. I have no where else but in the one coop for them to be at night once they graduate from the brooder in my garage.


Hmm... Can you build them a run or is that to difficult for you? I understand if it is though.. If you don't plan on building one then run a extension cord out to the coop and put some kind of fan in There I recommend the Lasko fan that you can get at Walmart.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

How old are the little ones?

Many have luck with the see but no touch method, where you put the new ones in a seperate cage inside the run so the new ones can get used to them without harming them. I tried this method for months with no success. It wasn't until I just threw them in and let them work out the pecking order that the new ones wer accepted Into the flock.

It's worth a shot though. Many do have success. Just not what works with my individual flock.

I have new birds go in and out of my flock every few months and have integrated many new sets.

What works for me is if the new ones are above six weeks old, I just throw them in with the old ones. They have plenty of space to run away if need be. And I just let them work it out.

The pecking order has to be worked out one way or another.

I put the new ones on the perch at night, then after a few days they figure it out and go by themselves.

Another method I have seen people do with success is put the new ones on the perch at night, that way the old ones can get used to their presence at night when they can't harm them.

I have no experience with this method. 

I see no reason to get rid of the new ones or get a separate coop. Some flocks just take longer than others to accept new birds.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> How old are the little ones?
> 
> Many have luck with the see but no touch method, where you put the new ones in a seperate cage inside the run so the new ones can get used to them without harming them. I tried this method for months with no success. It wasn't until I just threw them in and let them work out the pecking order that the new ones wer accepted Into the flock.
> 
> ...


That's A LOT to read.. wow..🤪


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> That's A LOT to read.. wow..🤪


I do have a bad habit of rambling a bit. 😅


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I do have a bad habit of rambling a bit. 😅


Haha! I have actually noticed that..😂😂😂 I am literally laughing at your last post..


----------



## Backyard Chick (Jun 23, 2021)

This is inside the coop so I don't really have a way to sperate them. If they puck in them that is one thing but do you think the would pick at them to the point where it would injure or kill the babies?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Backyard Chick said:


> View attachment 41048
> 
> 
> This is inside the coop so I don't really have a way to sperate them. If they puck in them that is one thing but do you think the would pick at them to the point where it would injure or kill the babies?


I would keep them in there till they are a bit bigger with a fan. Can you post a picture of your older chickens? You can't let those little things get picked.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't see a roost in your coop and they certainly don't need the heat lamp. I'd put them together and see how it goes. Big chickens and little chickens have somehow managed to survive together long before they had people helping them out. CB is giving you some excellent advice to go along with real world experience.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> I don't see a roost in your coop and they certainly don't need the heat lamp. I'd put them together and see how it goes. Big chickens and little chickens have somehow managed to survive together long before they had people helping them out. CB is giving you some excellent advice to go along with real world experience.


Looks like they like the heat lamp though, they're all under it sleeping.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Looks like they like the heat lamp though, they're all under it sleeping.


Those chicks are fully feathered and do not need a heat lamp. In your first reply to this thread you said if they were in the coop they would die from heat. Now you're saying leave a heat lamp in it. Just a bit contradictory don't you think?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Those chicks are fully feathered and do not need a heat lamp. In your first reply to this thread you said if they were in the coop they would die from heat. Now you're saying leave a heat lamp in it. Just a bit contradictory don't you think?


Well after I said that I am curious why they are sitting under a heat lamp in 90 degree weather. So I feel like they like it but still I think she should put a fan in there.😁 Sorry about that, sometimes I just don't think and am really stupid sometimes. Sorry.


----------



## Backyard Chick (Jun 23, 2021)

This is an older photo just to show the inside. Those are my older chicks. My young ones are about that size now and the heat lamp is definitely gone. I am going to move the babies outside with them probably this weekend based on the responses here. These are my lils and bigs.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That's not super bad between size difference.. Actually Idk.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I do have a bad habit of rambling a bit. 😅


What you said was complete and concise. I tend to forget the small important things because they're such a part of my everyday. 

Keep doing what you're doing and don't listen to Animals. Talk about having a lot to say. 😂


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What you said was complete and concise. I tend to forget the small important things because they're such a part of my everyday.
> 
> Keep doing what you're doing and don't listen to Animals. Talk about having a lot to say. 😂


Well I wasn't saying it's a bad thing.. I actually like it! Keep going chickenbiscuts..


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Y’all aren’t even that bad- at least you stayed on topic! Myself? Not usually.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Y’all aren’t even that bad- at least you stayed on topic! Myself? Not usually.


Haha!


----------



## Backyard Chick (Jun 23, 2021)

So final call???? Mix the chicks together and have them sleep together in the evening? Because during the day they are okay because the babies can run away when the older ones chase them around.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. And if you have the space provide them with a hidey hole. That's what I did when I integrated Guinea keets after living in the coop in a cage for a bit. When one of the adults threatened a keet they all hid.


----------

